# Absichtliche Fallen für Biker - mit Karte



## Balkanbiker (16. August 2021)

Regelmäßig kommt es vor, dass Menschen und Tiere durch gespannte Drahtseile, versteckte Gruben, Nägel in Wurzeln etc. zum Teil schwer verletzt werden. In dieser Karte sollen sämtliche dokumentierten Vorfälle von Fallen auf Naturwegen gesammelt werden. Ziel ist es alle Waldnutzer zu warnen und eine Grundlage zu schaffen, damit Fallenstellen in der breiten Öffentlichkeit nicht als Streich, sondern mindestens als versuchte schwere Körperverletzung angesehen wird.

Nach Rücksprache mit den Moderatoren soll das alte Thema "*Absichtliche Fallen für Biker*" durch dieses hier ersetzt werden um mehr Übersichtlichkeit und Informationsgehalt zu bieten.

In dieser Google Karte möchte ich alle mir zugetragenen Fälle sammeln und darstellen:

*KLICK->->-> Safe Trails <-<-<- KLICK*





(_dies ist nur ein Vorschaubild_)
🌈 Farben sind Jahre |||📍 runder Pin = Falle ||| 🔹 Raute = Falle und Geschädigte​
Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:

Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
Datum
Link zu Zeitungsberichten oder Polizeimeldungen (bitte kein Facebook/ Instagramm etc. da es immer noch viele Personen ohne Zugang dort gibt)
gab es Verletzte?


----------



## arno¹ (16. August 2021)

*Danke!

Hallo zusammen, hier mal der Hinweis aus der Moderation: aufgrund des Ernstes des Themas wird hier die Einhaltung der allgemeinen Verhaltensregeln streng beobachtet.

Insbesondere werden Aufrufe zu Selbstjustiz oder ausführliche Beschreibungen dazu keinesfalls geduldet.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (16. August 2021)

Sobald die Fallen gesichtet werden, werden die eh entfernt.
Was bringt dann eine Karte?
Ist doch nur sinnvoll wenn wiederholt an gleicher Stelle Fallen auftauchen, was eher doch nicht auftritt.
Oder täusch ich mich da?

Wer hat denn Interesse dran, Daten von 2010 bis 2017 zu sehen?


----------



## LeaLoewin (16. August 2021)

es bringt hoffentlich eine Sensibilisierung für weniger erfahrene Biker in ihrer eigenen Region.
oder für Leute die in ihnen unbekannten Regionen unterwegs sind.

außerdem lassen sich häufungen erkennen, was ja evtl. auch nicht verkehrt ist, wenn man daraus z.b. sehen kann dass nach negativer Berichterstattung z.b. in gewissen Regionen verstärkt Trails zugelegt werden... Futter für die Aktiven vor Ort bei Gesprächen bzgl. offizieller Wege.

allgemein würd mich persönlich einfach interessieren wenn bei mir in der Region oder dort wo ich gern mal fahren gehe, tatsächlich Fallen auftauchen!
...ich mein Stöcke und Bäume auf den Trails sind ein alltägliches Übel (hier in Aachen), aber versteckte Fallen sind mir gottseidank noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.

aber wenn ich weiß dass es dort wo ich hin fahre gerade öfter mal Probleme gab, fährt man schon mit nem anderen Bewusstsein.
(ich bin z.b. auf unbekannten Trails auf Sicht relativ zügig unterwegs, weil ich mir das bzgl. Traillesen soweit zutraue... wenn man aber Fallen oder Konflikte zu erwarten hat, schägt man evtl. doch ein gemütlicheres Tempo an.)


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. August 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Was bringt dann eine Karte?


Was bringt dann ein solches Thema? Ist je eh immer zu spät.
Man weiß halt wann und wo Fallen gesichtet wurden und auch welcher Art. Ich finde das hilft um in betroffenen Gegenden aufmerksamer zu fahren.

Warum die Karte nicht aktuell ist, steht im anderen Thread. Zukünftige Meldungen werden aber aufgenommen. Auch die Lücke seit 2017 versuche ich zu schließen.

Wer diese Infos nicht braucht kann ja andere Threads zuspammen. Es ZWINGT ja niemand hier mitzulesen. (Das Gefühl hat man aber oft, das es einen Zwang gibt Themen zu lesen, die für diejenigen uninteressant sind…)


----------



## dopero (17. August 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Interesse dran, Daten von 2010 bis 2017 zu sehen?


Jeder, demgegenüber die Ordnungsbehörde(n) behaupten das sei noch nie passiert und dann argumentieren das wegen so einem bedauerlichen Einzelfall nichts unternommen werden könne.


----------



## dertutnix (17. August 2021)

das wird schon wieder zu diskutiert... meine Bitte/mein Vorschlag/mein Wunsch wäre:

im 1. Beitrag über den Zweck dieses Fadens informieren, aufzeigen, was beim Entdecken zu tun ist
jegliche Diskussion zu löschen oder in einen reinen Diskussionsbereich (= weiterer Thread, evtl. ja auch wieder der "ursprüngliche" zu verschieben (= Moderation zwingend nötig!)
hier nur Berichte aus Medien (dazu zähle ich auch soziale Netzwerk, evtl. hier ein Bildschirmfoto o.ä.) oder Selbsterlebtes (hier ggf. inkl. Reaktion)


----------



## arno¹ (17. August 2021)

Der aktualisierte Inhalt im ersten Beitrag mit anhängender Diskussion ist aus meiner Erfahrung das für so einen Zweck am Besten geeignete Format in Foren - aus verschiedenen Gründen.

Wir haben @on any sunday gefragt, ob er eine Kurzzusammenfassung, was man in Fall der Fälle machen sollte, schreiben kann. Gerne kann jeder solche wichtigen Inhalte einfach im Thema beitragen - diese werden dann vom ersten oder zweiten Posting verlinkt.

Wir werden ständig darauf achten, dass es hier im Rahmen der Regeln zugeht.


----------



## dopero (17. August 2021)

dertutnix schrieb:


> jegliche Diskussion zu löschen oder in einen reinen Diskussionsbereich (= weiterer Thread, evtl. ja auch wieder der "ursprüngliche" zu verschieben (= Moderation zwingend nötig!)


Diskussion zum Thema sorgt aber auch dafür, dass es immer wieder mal in der Liste der neuen Themen auftaucht und damit die Benutzer des Forums an die Problematik erinnert werden und sich vielleicht auch dazu aufgefordert sehen die Karte zu füllen.


----------



## demlak (17. August 2021)

Das würde auch ohne Diskussion passieren, wenn alle nur kurz ihr eingetragenes Update hier posten =)

p.s. danke für den Thread und die Idee!


----------



## JensDey (17. August 2021)

Unterstütze ich gerne.
Gibt es eine Legende zu Pin-Form und -Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (17. August 2021)

Klicke doch mal auf die grüne SAFE TRAILS Schrift  . . .


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. August 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Legende zu Pin-Form und -Farbe?


Ist ergänzt.


----------



## DeBailey (17. August 2021)

SWR Aktuell: Löwenstein: Nagelfalle auf Mountainbike-Trail
					

Unbekannte haben auf einem Mountainbike-Trail bei Löwenstein (Kreis Heilbronn) Fahrradfahrer mit N




					swr-aktuell-app.swr.de


----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie man was hinzufügen kann:

Ort: Furth bei Göttweig / Österreich
Art: Drahtfalle
Datum: Mai 2021
Link: https://www.noen.at/krems/lebensgef...nsfeed-polizei-ermittlung-redaktion-273821590
keine Verletzte


----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ort: Neukirchen an der Enknach (Österreich)
Art: Drahtfalle auf Halshöhe
Datum: Mai 2018
Link: https://www.derstandard.at/story/2000082758541/schuldspruch-wegen-drahtfalle-fuer-mountainbiker
keine Verletzte


----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ort: Mödling / Anninger (Österreich)
Art: Drahtfalle
Datum: Februar 2018
Link: https://kurier.at/chronik/niederoes...weg-falle-fuer-radler-am-anninger/309.938.031
keine Verletzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ort: Gaaden bei Mödling / Anninger (Österreich)
Art: gespannte Schnur
Datum: Mai 2018
Link: https://antennesalzburg.oe24.at/perfide-fallen-gegen-biker-und-co/334474812
eine verletzte Reiterin


----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ort: Klosterneuburg / Weidlingbach (Österreich)
Art: Drahtfalle auf Kopfhöhe am legalen Wurzeltrail
Datum: August 2017
Link: https://www.heute.at/s/bikestrecke-tater-spannte-drahtfalle-auf-kopfhohe-50356774
keine Verletzte


----------



## cbtp (18. August 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Bitte gebt bei Hinweisen immer folgende Angaben mit an:
> 
> Ort (am besten GoogleMaps Koordinatenangabe o.Ä.)
> Art (Draht, Nägel, Grube etc.)
> ...




Ort: Innsbruck (Österreich)
Art: Nagelbrett am legalen Arzler Alm Trail
Datum: August 2017
Link: https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...en-sabotage-am-trail-ist-kein-kavaliersdelikt
keine Verletzte


----------



## franzam (7. September 2021)

Gefährlicher Metallgegenstand auf Waldpfad
					

WALDSASSEN. Am Montagabend befuhr ein 21-Jähriger mit seinem Mountainbike den Waldweg zwischen dem Vereinsgelände des ASV Waldsassen und dem Stationsweg. Hierbei bemerkte er auf dem Weg gerade noch rechtzeitig ein scharfkantiges, quer über den Pfad ausgelegtes, Eisenteil und konnte so einen Sturz




					oberpfalz24.de


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. September 2021)

Ist aufgenommen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (7. September 2021)

Ich habe alle hier genannten Fallen eingearbeitet. Alle Meldungen aus dem geschlossenen Thema werden nach und nach in der Karte ergänzt.


----------



## julian4543 (9. September 2021)

Gute Idee mit der Karte. Ich hätte auch noch einen Fall.

Ort: Olpe 
Art: Schrauben in Wurzeln
Datum: März 2021
Link: https://www.lokalplus.nrw/nachricht...-strecke-wie-krank-sind-manche-menschen-47686
keine Verletzte


----------



## tommi67 (16. September 2021)

*Vandalismus im Bike-Park Bad Ems*
Durch unbekannte Täter wurde im Zeitraum vom 14.09 19.00 Uhr bis 15.09.2021 14:00 der Emser Bike-Park beschädigt. Es wurden Rampen und Sprungschanzen zerstört sowie Baumstämme in der Fahrrinne platziert.
Ein Biker kam dadurch zum Sturz und wurde verletzt.


----------



## DonArcturus (16. September 2021)

Wenn das so ist, muss man halt wieder auf den Wanderwegen fahren 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Balkanbiker (18. September 2021)

_Aus dem anderen Thread gab es diesen hilfreichen Hinweis (gilt für Bayern):_

Art 57 BayNatschG:





Das gilt also für Sperren auf (offiziellen) Wegen. Ein (Wander)Weg darf also nicht einfach vom Grundstückseigentümer blockiert werden. Man muss sich als Waldnutzer also nicht alles gefallen lassen.

Für wild angelegte bzw. "gewachsene" Wege dürfte das jedoch nicht gelten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahigez (19. September 2021)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Für wild angelegte bzw. "gewachsene" Wege dürfte das jedoch nicht gelten.


Aufgrund der Gesetzeslage sollte es egal sein, um welche Art von Weg es sich handelt. Die Frage wäre im Zusammenhang von „offiziell“ und „wild“ ja auch, was ist ein „offizieller Weg“? Braucht es dafür ein Schild? Ein offizielles Schild? Eine Verzeichnung in einem Kartenwerk? In einem offiziellen Kartenwerk? Was wäre dann ein offizielles Schild oder ein offizielles Kartenwerk?

Interessanter ist in diesem Zusammenhang eher die Frage, was ist ein Weg? Wenn es ein Schild gibt, sollte das die Klärung der Frage, ob es ein Weg ist, vereinfachen …

Wie ist das aber mit einer Pfadspur durch den Wald ohne Beschilderung oder sonstige Dinge, die einen Weg nahelegen (z.B. ein Geländer, eine Bank am Wegrand)? Gibt es dazu eigentlich verbindliche Maßstäbe (z.B. Gerichtsurteile, Kommentare zu Gesetzestexten o.ä.)? Wäre super, wenn dazu einer der Wissenden in diesem Forum (z.B. @Sun on Tour ) mal was schreiben könnte, denn ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das dieses Thema hier schon mal diskutiert wurde. Über „das ist ein Weg“ dürfte es durchaus unterschiedliche Ansichten geben.


----------



## Sun on Tour (19. September 2021)

Aus Rücksicht sollte man hier beim Topic bleiben und in diesem Thread keine Diskussion anfangen.
Eine Antwort findet man hier: Beitrag #303 (Rechtslage in Bayern)


----------



## arno¹ (19. September 2021)

@DonArcturus @Balkanbiker @Dahigez @Sun on Tour 

Soll ich das woanders hin verschieben?


----------



## DonArcturus (19. September 2021)

@arno¹ : Von meiner Seite her kein Problem 😉
Sorry fürs Offtopic 🙇‍♂️


----------



## huzzel (10. Oktober 2021)

Mal eine Frage: Wie neu muss ein Nagel sein, damit er als Nagelfalle durchgeht? 😉

Dieser geschmiedete Nagel hat mir meine heutige Tour versaut. Habe ihn mit dem Hinterrad mit der langen Spitze im Reifen eingesammelt. Dachte erst, es ist ein Stein, der im Reifen steckt, aber er wurde immer länger beim Rausziehen.
Denke aber nicht, dass der als Falle im Weg lag, es war wohl einfach Pech 😟


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2021)

Draht gespannt im Pfälzerwald: Lebensgefahr für Mountainbiker
					

Unbekannte haben bei Rhodt in der Südpfalz einen Draht über einen Wanderweg gespannt. Die Polizei vermutet, dass Mountainbiker vom Befahren des Weges abgehalten werden sollten.




					www.swr.de


----------



## filiale (11. Oktober 2021)

Nagelfallen im Odenwald! ► Fahrradnavigation ► Ein Blog von O.Hattwig
					

Fahrradnavigation.org ✓ Blog mit Fahrradtouren ✚ Fahrrad Navi ► Achtung Nagelfallen im Wald ► Seid bitte immer vorausschauend unterwegs!



					www.fahrradnavigation.org


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Oktober 2021)

huzzel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Wie neu muss ein Nagel sein, damit er als Nagelfalle durchgeht? 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1352980
> Dieser geschmiedete Nagel hat mir meine heutige Tour versaut. Habe ihn mit dem Hinterrad mit der langen Spitze im Reifen eingesammelt. Dachte erst, es ist ein Stein, der im Reifen steckt, aber er wurde immer länger beim Rausziehen.
> Denke aber nicht, dass der als Falle im Weg lag, es war wohl einfach Pech 😟



Das ist ein Hufnagel. Den hat ein Pferd verloren.


----------



## ThomasH77 (20. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Draht gespannt im Pfälzerwald: Lebensgefahr für Mountainbiker
> 
> 
> Unbekannte haben bei Rhodt in der Südpfalz einen Draht über einen Wanderweg gespannt. Die Polizei vermutet, dass Mountainbiker vom Befahren des Weges abgehalten werden sollten.
> ...


 ... ohne Worte .... das ist doch gemeinstgefährlich und einfach nur grausam, allein die Vorstellung da voll reinzurasen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Oktober 2021)

Ist schon gemeldet und gelistet.


----------



## -colt- (10. Dezember 2021)

Kabel oder Draht über Trail in Ehrenstetten bei Freiburg:









						Kabel über Radtrail gespannt - Ehrenkirchen - Badische Zeitung
					

Glück hatte ein 20-jähriger Mountainbikefahrer laut Polizei am Dienstag auf dem Mountainbiketrail im Ehrenstetter Grund. Unbekannte hatten quer über die Radstrecke ein Kabel gespannt.




					www.badische-zeitung.de
				




https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/amp/110970/5096265


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Dezember 2021)

Mit Stacheldraht auf Halshöhe sieht das dann übrigens so aus, was für kranke Spinner auf der Welt rumlaufen...









						British Rider Needed 17 Stitches After Hitting Barbed Wire Trail Trap - Pinkbike
					

Warning: Graphic content inside. Thankfully the rider did not need surgery after this horrific incident.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## kordesh (23. Dezember 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mit Stacheldraht auf Halshöhe sieht das dann übrigens so aus, was für kranke Spinner auf der Welt rumlaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfassbar! 
Was für ein kranker Geist sich sowas ausdenken muss… 
Ich bin grundsätzlich ausgeglichen und entspannt und vieles hake ich ab mit: „was für Deppen, aber egal. Weiter gehts…“
Hier ist es so, dass ich die Bilder angucke, tief sitzende Wut verspüre und gerade irgendwie gar nicht wieder herunterfahren kann…


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Dezember 2021)

Ihr werdet mich hassen, aber vielleicht war das ja nur zugewucherter alter Stacheldraht und ein Trampelpfad irgendwo hin und der Radfahrer wollt einen neuen Trail entdecken.
Egal wie, trotzdem doof gelaufen und gut das er recht einfach wieder nach hause konnte.


----------



## JensDey (24. Dezember 2021)

Es wird im Text zumindest kein Vorsatz beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeliriumTrails (24. Dezember 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Mit Stacheldraht auf Halshöhe sieht das dann übrigens so aus, was für kranke Spinner auf der Welt rumlaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach mal ins deutsche übersetzten:
Er übersah einen zugewucherten Stacheldraht.

Da hat nichts mit einer absichtlichen Falle zutun, ausser er wurde vor langer Zeit aufgestellt


----------



## OneTrustMan (24. Dezember 2021)

Es wird auch spekuliert ob er wirklich ein MTB Fahrer, oder eine Moto Fahrer ist. 
Die sind in der Gegend wohl nicht so willkommen, weil Motos verboten sind, aber die trotzdem da rum fahren. 
Der Transporter im Hintergrund signalisiert ja eher auf Moto. 
Ist letztendlich aber Wurscht. Auf jedenfall dumm gelaufen und die Schnitte sehen echt übel aus.


----------



## JensDey (24. Dezember 2021)

DeliriumTrails schrieb:


> Einfach mal ins deutsche übersetzten:
> Er übersah einen zugewucherten Stacheldraht.


Obscured ~ verdeckt
Ist nicht eindeutig.
Die Wunde deutet für mich eher auf ein loses Ende hin, als auf eine Falle.


----------



## Das-Licht (26. Februar 2022)

Gorxheimertal – Wiederholt Rechen auf Mountain-Bike-Trail gefunden – /// METROPOLREGION RHEIN-NECKAR NEWS & EVENTS


----------



## kordesh (10. März 2022)

kordesh schrieb:


> Läuft!!!
> Ich krieg das Kotzen!!!
> 
> Mir hat dort am Dörenberg auch letztens einer einen "schweren Sturz mit kompliziertem Schlüsselbeinbruch" gewünscht
> ...



Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Thread. 
Gerade frisch an meinem Hausberg.
Stacheldraht gespannt, Fahrer hats Gott sei dank noch rechtzeitig bemerkt und hat sich "nur" die Rippe geprellt und son paar andere "Kleinigkeiten" zugezogen.
Position ist hier. Klick mich


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. März 2022)

Üble Sache.

Aber mit 40-50 km/h sollte auf Trails im Wald keiner unterwegs sein!


----------



## demlak (10. März 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Aber mit 40-50 km/h sollte auf Trails im Wald keiner unterwegs sein!


weil?


----------



## Lando555 (10. März 2022)

Also Wildschweine laufen im Galopp ca. 40 km/h, können aber bis zu 50 km/h erreichen. Als Biker da mithalten zu können, kann manchmal hilfreich sein.🤪


----------



## kordesh (10. März 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Üble Sache.
> 
> Aber mit 40-50 km/h sollte auf Trails im Wald keiner unterwegs sein!



Die Stelle an dem der Draht aufgebaut war, kann man gar nicht langsamer fahren. An der Stelle fällt man eher Richtung Trailausgang.


----------



## torstiohneh (2. Mai 2022)

Region Braunschweig-Gifhorn. 
Nagelfalle zwischen Rötgesbüttel und Meine auf einem Trampelpfad über den Acker.
Seid vorsichtig.
52.39454 10.50596


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusalba (2. Mai 2022)

Verhalten Bauer schei...e,Verhalten Biker auch schei...e !!!

Problem für den Bauern....der lässt sich schnell ermitteln und das kann für ihn unschön enden. 
Leider hat er schlicht Recht das durch sein Feld kein Weg geht,egal ob zu Fuß oder Rad.


----------



## dopero (2. Mai 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Leider hat er schlicht Recht das durch sein Feld kein Weg geht,egal ob zu Fuß oder Rad.


Im Prinzip ja.
Hier in meiner Gegend gibt es aber etliche Fälle, bei denen durch die „Zusammenlegung“ von Feldern durch die Landwirte selbst, die seit langer Zeit bestehenden schmalen Trennstreifen mit den sich darauf befindlichen Wegen eliminiert wurden.
Das mag rechtlich i.O. sein. Aber man braucht sich doch nicht wundern, dass Fußgänger und Radfahrer die viele Jahrzehnte lang von ihnen benutzten Wege weiterhin nutzen wollen, zudem die „Alternativen“ tatsächlich kilometerlange Umwege bedeuten würden.
Und darauf mit versteckten Fallen, welche ernste körperliche Schäden verursachen können zu reagieren, ist unterste Schublade.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Und darauf mit versteckten Fallen, welche ernste körperliche Schäden verursachen können zu reagieren, ist unterste Schublade.


Der Punkt ist sicherlich nicht wegzudiskutieren. Das Verhalten ist unter aller Kanone.

Trotz allem ist das selbständige Wegebnen durch Ackerland ebensowenig korrekt, wenn auch in seiner Konsequenz natürlich weniger schlimm, da keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht.
Manchmal kann ich aber den Frust der Landwirte gut verstehen. Hier sieht man öfter Leute die in die Felder gehen, um mal ein bissl was zu ernten, ist ja nur für den Eigenbedarf. Oder Hundebesitzer, die die Felder als Hundeklo benutzen usw.

Das Verhalten des Landwirts ist sicherlich absolut verwerflich, aber der Anspruch mancher Spaziergänger/Radfahrer auf Gewohnheitsrecht oder Abkürzung ist auch nicht in Ordnung.
Wenn da ein Privatgarten wäre, käme ja auch keiner auf die Idee durchzulaufen, nur weil es kürzer ist.


----------



## travelgerd (2. Mai 2022)

sinusalba schrieb:


> Verhalten Bauer schei...e,Verhalten Biker auch schei...e !!!
> 
> Problem für den Bauern....der lässt sich schnell ermitteln und das kann für ihn unschön enden.
> *Leider hat er schlicht Recht das durch sein Feld kein Weg geht,egal ob zu Fuß oder Rad.*


Das rechtfertigt aber nicht die Wahl dieser Mittel und die Selbstjustiz. Ganz schlecht


----------



## sinusalba (2. Mai 2022)

Wenn eine Einzäunung eines Gartens nicht "fachgerecht " dh dicht ist,gibt es irgendwann jemanden der da einen Durchlass "vermutet"....bei  uns in der Eifel ein nicht seltenes Phänomen.

Die Landwirte müssen wirtschaftlich sinnvoll arbeiten und wenn Flure verändert werden müssen ist das halt so,das haben Außenstehende zu respektieren.


----------



## sinusalba (2. Mai 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber nicht die Wahl dieser Mittel und die Selbstjustiz. Ganz schlecht


Du hast den Kontext meines Beitrags nicht verstanden...bitte noch mal lesen.


----------



## JensDey (2. Mai 2022)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt aber nicht die Wahl dieser Mittel und die Selbstjustiz. Ganz schlecht


Ganz schwieriger Kontext. Wenn dir Gott (oder sonstwer nicht hilft) ...


sinusalba schrieb:


> Problem für den Bauern....der lässt sich schnell ermitteln


Allein das sollte doch helfen. Anzeige wegen versuchter Körperverletzung sollte doch reichen für eine Maßnahme, wie Durchsuchung um die auffällig grünen Nägel zu finden. Wenn die Polizei ein wenig den Hof untersucht, sollte das als Warnung doch eigentlich reichen.


----------



## ThomasH77 (2. Mai 2022)

Wer fährt denn bitte über ein Feld?? Außer vielleicht dem Landwirt. Wenn er sich da mal nur an seine Falle noch erinnert, bevor er sich seine eigenen Maschinen beschädigt.


----------



## sinusalba (2. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ganz schwieriger Kontext. Wenn dir Gott (oder sonstwer nicht hilft) ...
> 
> Allein das sollte doch helfen. Anzeige wegen versuchter Körperverletzung sollte doch reichen für eine Maßnahme, wie Durchsuchung um die auffällig grünen Nägel zu finden. Wenn die Polizei ein wenig den Hof untersucht, sollte das als Warnung doch eigentlich reichen.


Dazu muss Strafanzeige gestellt werden,bzw Personenschäden im Zusammenhang mit den Nägeln nachgewiesen werden,sonst werden die vermutlich nicht aktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (2. Mai 2022)

Nachfragen kostet wohl nix. Vllt stößt man auf einen einsichtigen Polizisten. Eine Form von mutwilliger Gefährdung ist ja gegeben. Wobei hier die Gefahr für einen Biker wohl nicht extrem hoch ist, weil das Tempo eher niedrig sein dürfte.


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wobei hier die Gefahr für einen Biker wohl nicht extrem hoch


Für ander Wegenutzer aber schon.


----------



## JensDey (2. Mai 2022)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Für ander Wegenutzer aber schon.


Ist mir durchaus klar. Die Nagelfalle direkt ist für Biker ja weniger das Thema, sondern der ggf folgende Sturz.
Mein persönliches Horrorszenario ist Drahtseil bei >20kmh.


----------



## MTBing (24. Mai 2022)

Ort: Freiburg / Waldkirch / Bereich Kandelgipfel 
Art: Drahtfalle
Datum: 18.05.2022
Link: https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110970/5228052
2 Verletzte


----------



## homerjay (24. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Eine Form von mutwilliger Gefährdung ist ja gegeben.


Je nach Falle ist das (genauso wie Steinewerfen von der Autobahnbrücke) versuchter Mord (Heimtücke) oder zumindest versuchte gefährliche Körperverletzung (gefährliches Werkzeug). Das gehört auf jeden Fall angezeigt. Wenn die Polizei sich unwillig zeigt, hilft auch eine Email an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft.


----------



## Trittmeinsohn (24. Mai 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Hier in meiner Gegend gibt es aber etliche Fälle, bei denen durch die „Zusammenlegung“ von Feldern durch die Landwirte selbst, die seit langer Zeit bestehenden schmalen Trennstreifen mit den sich darauf befindlichen Wegen eliminiert wurden.
> Das mag rechtlich i.O. sein


Im Zweifel prüfen. Wegerechte sind ja ggfs im Grundbuch eingetragen. Wenn es ein allgemeines Wegerecht gibt, dann sollte sich die Gemeinde damit befassen. Bei uns war der Magistrat not amused als sich herausstellte, dass sich da Bauern auf diese Weise stillschweigend Land unter den Nagel gerissen hatten. Da geht es weniger um die Freizeitaktivitäten sondern eben auch darum, dass andere Landwirte oder sogar die Gemeinde selbst ja die alten Wege vielleicht auch eines Tages nutzen wollen oder sogar müssen. Gerade bei alten Wegen lohnt sich deshalb ein Blick in die Akten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasenbier (8. Juni 2022)

Schon wieder Glasscherben auf den Hometrails. Das dritte mal dieses Jahr 🤬


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juni 2022)

Leider hinter Bezahlschranke. Aber geht wohl um ein Seil oder einen Draht was da gespannt war.








						Marcus Banusic stürzt mit seinem Rad – die Ursache macht ihn fassungslos
					

ap Eiserfeld. Aus seinem Fenster kann Marcus Banusic genau auf die Eisernhardt blicken. Die Wälder und Pädchen rund um den rot-weißen Fernmeldeturm kennt der gebürtige Siegener wie seine eigene Westentasche.




					www.siegener-zeitung.de


----------



## dopero (26. Juni 2022)

Es war eine Angelschnur.
Link, der das Lesen ermöglichen sollte.


----------



## Sun on Tour (26. Juni 2022)

Zitat:
"Andererseits ist es rechtlich aber genauso verboten, abseits der offiziellen Wege zu fahren ..."

*Nein, ist es nicht! *
Das eine ist maximal eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und das andere eine Straftat, die mit mehreren Jahren Haft bestraft werden kann.

Diese Art von Berichterstattung und Relativierung lebensgefährlicher Anschläge auf Radfahrer ist jedenfalls kein guter Journalismus und eher zum 🤮


----------



## franzam (26. Juni 2022)

dopero schrieb:


> Es war eine Angelschnur.
> Link, der das Lesen ermöglichen sollte.


Selten schwacher Artikel. Der relativiert sehr viel. Der depperte Biker ist ja selbst schuld, wenn er auf verbotenen Wegen fährt....


----------



## ciao heiko (26. Juli 2022)

In Fellbach wurden Glasscherben in einen Trail eingegraben. Kleinkinder haben sie entdeckt – und sich daran verletzt.









						Fellbach: Mountainbike-Strecke mit Scherben sabotiert – Kinder verletzt
					

Eine Falle für Mountainbiker?




					www.t-online.de


----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. September 2022)

Marienheide: Drahtseil im Wald gespannt - Gefahr für Radfahrer​








						Dieses Drahtseil hätte zur tödlichen Falle werden können
					

Unbekannte haben in einem Wald in Marienheide/NRW ein Drahtseil gespannt - eine extreme Gefahr für Fahrradfahrer. Die Polizei bittet um Hinweise.




					www.come-on.de


----------



## -colt- (26. September 2022)

https://www.n-tv.de/regionales/baye...13-Jaehriger-tritt-drauf-article23612097.html


----------

